# Announcement 5th June



## ddring (Apr 28, 2020)

Niche said they have an announcement on the 5th June......

is it worth ordering a Niche Zero now or waiting incase something new is released?


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

ddring said:


> Niche said they have an announcement on the 5th June......
> 
> is it worth ordering a Niche Zero now or waiting incase something new is released?


 It's not a new version put that way


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Joe shorrock said:


> It's not a new version put that way


How do you know?


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> How do you know?


 Messaged them 😂 give away I think


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Because we would know. I hope


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Be interesting to see what it is....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Be interesting to see what it is....


 Like you don't know


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

It better be that they are shipping my grinder 😁


----------



## willvo84 (Dec 1, 2018)

Someone asked them whether they were releasing a v2 and they said no plans at the moment. I had the same thought as I'm due mine in June,

Will


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Apr1985 said:


> It better be that they are shipping my grinder 😁


 When did you order?


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> When did you order?


 3rd of May so I am in the June delivery group (along with half the forum by the looks of things 😀)


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Haha same date as me, the wait is painful specially when you use a shite grinder now 😂


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

there will be a lot of grinding in June


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Stanic said:


> there will be a lot of grinding in June


 I feel your pain you ordered nearly week before me 😅


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

the Aergrind is great but after the first week with maraX my shoulders and back really hurt


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Stanic said:


> the Aergrind is great but after the first week with maraX my shoulders and back really hurt


 Too much grinding will do that to you...


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

Does anyone know when they've arrived in the month scheduled? I'm in the June category, just wondered if people received them at the beginning or end of the month?


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

heirborn said:


> Does anyone know when they've arrived in the month scheduled? I'm in the June category, just wondered if people received them at the beginning or end of the month?


 I'm in June they sent me message saying will be end of first week/ start of second week


----------



## Faffing (May 3, 2020)

Confirmed not a new product launch.

Whatever it is, will be on Instagram


----------



## Gforce (Feb 21, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> Too much grinding will do that to you...


 It's the only exercise I'm getting at the moment!

I'm also in the June category (black). Ordered 3rd May also! I emailed at the time and was told mid-June. It would be good if they've revised it a bit forward since then.


----------



## Faffing (May 3, 2020)

Really regret my delay on ordering, dawdled to May 17 and mine is now in the August tranche


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

This is what happens when you debate with yourself.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Haha just do it, you can eat rice and beans for 3 weeks! 😂 mark my words big fat ribeye on payday coming


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Beans on sourdough for me.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Slightly off topic and I apologise,

Does Indiegogo accept paypal for the Niche ?


----------



## ok592 (Nov 25, 2019)

No only CC as far as I know


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Joe shorrock said:


> Haha just do it, you can eat rice and beans for 3 weeks!  mark my words big fat ribeye on payday coming


Being born and lived in Brazil for 20 years, I can eat rice and beans all year long, no issues there!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

hubcap said:


> Slightly off topic and I apologise,
> 
> Does Indiegogo accept paypal for the Niche ?


I paid for mine with Apple Pay, if it helps.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Stanic said:


> there will be a lot of grinding in June


 We should start a thread on who gets theirs first in June, half the forum would reply 😅


----------



## HaroldP (May 22, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Being born and lived in Brazil for 20 years, I can eat rice and beans all year long, no issues there!


 Fala aí!

Could also demolish beans and rice all year round.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Joe shorrock said:


> We should start a thread on who gets theirs first in June, half the forum would reply 😅


 Cmon, it's already June, where's my grinder? 😁


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Stanic said:


> Cmon, it's already June, where's my grinder? 😁


 Perhaps it will arrive on June 5th?....perhaps that's the thing...."Stanics grinder gets delivered"


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

HaroldP said:


> Fala aí!
> 
> Could also demolish beans and rice all year round.


 I'm going to have peeled sausages and brussels sprouts tonight.....mmm


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Stanic said:


> Cmon, it's already June, where's my grinder? 😁


 Gonna feel bad if mine comes first 😂


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

4 more days....


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

Mid June I have seen for Niche's to be dispatched.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> I'm going to have peeled sausages and brussels sprouts tonight.....mmm


 Sorry....peeled sausages?

You mean just meat packed into cylindrical shapes?

Phallus patties.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Rob1 said:


> Sorry....peeled sausages?
> 
> You mean just meat packed into cylindrical shapes?
> 
> Phallus patties.


 I buy sausages and peel the skin off before frying.


----------



## BiggerBen (May 1, 2020)

Ya I got one coming early June. Hopefully not any modifications to the grinder. Or I would have just missed out.


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

I wonder it if is finally going to be different sized cups or wood trims?

However I suspect it will just be a competition....


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Apr1985 said:


> I wonder it if is finally going to be different sized cups or wood trims?
> 
> However I suspect it will just be a competition....


 Think it's a give away tbh with wood kit etc


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Joe shorrock said:


> Think it's a give away tbh with wood kit etc


 Certainly seems to be that way, maybe someone could tease it out of @joey24dirt 😏


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Faffing (May 3, 2020)

25 min 👀


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

One of you cool kids will have to fill me in. I am not on "the gram" 😀


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

1min 44secs 💦💦


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Ah, incentivised social spamming then. No thanks


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Skizz said:


> Ah, incentivised social spamming then. No thanks


 And this is why I am not on "the gram"


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Yep, it's a "share for a chance to win" thing.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Apr1985 said:


> And this is why I am not on "the gram"


 There be ladies on 'the gram' though. How else will one see those pictures 😳

Disappointing Niche went with all the social spamming and marketing guff.


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

CocoLoco said:


> There be ladies on 'the gram' though. How else will one see those pictures 😳
> 
> Disappointing Niche went with all the social spamming and marketing guff.


 Isn't the first time they've done it in fairness, and it's a VERY effective way in terms of promoting a product due to the amount of clicks/views it'll pull in.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

yeah theyre guna spam the hell out of us,


----------



## jh297 (Feb 12, 2019)

Interesting approach considering the assumed demographic of niche buyers


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Squidgyblack said:


> Isn't the first time they've done it in fairness, and it's a VERY effective way in terms of promoting a product due to the amount of clicks/views it'll pull in.


 Is it? They are a very small, *ahem*, niche market/product. They have 18.5k followers which is miniscule, if they've done it before then success has been very limited. Their market is basically the demographic of this forum eg: old men. The 'less old men' don't like spamming social media, subjecting their friends to spam, muddying up their profile.

I get they want to expand, of course they do. Not sure this is the best way to go about it. This sort of thing targets a market/mideset that is much, much younger than the £500 coffee grinder market. Also leaves a bad taste in mouth of people like me looking to maybe upgrade to them. In fact, upgraders, those looking at £1500 'packages', those coming from Gaggias and Sages should be their primary target market.


----------



## McPhie (May 19, 2020)

Damn now I'm going to have to make an Instagram account and try and find some friends on it 😅


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

CocoLoco said:


> Is it? They are a very small, *ahem*, niche market/product. They have 18.5k followers which is miniscule, if they've done it before then success has been very limited. Their market is basically the demographic of this forum eg: old men. The less old men don't like spamming social media, subjecting their to spam, muddying up their profile.
> 
> I get they want to expand, of course they do. Not sure this is the best way to go about it. This sort of thing targets a market/mideset that is much, much younger than the £500 coffee grinder market.


 I'm no marketing expert, but considering they already got the attention of us coffee nerds through reviews from people like DaveC, why would they not want to expand to the sorts of people using social media? Otherwise when we all have one their market dries up...

There are a lot of rich people using insta, I imagine there are some who might thing "that's a kitchen friendly design" and splurge on one despite having no interest in coffee?

They only have 18.5k followers at the moment, but the whole point in a giveaway asking people to tag as many people as possible for a competition entry is to boost their followers, right?

I dunno, I'm not a fan of social media spamming, but I can totally see why they'd do it.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

CocoLoco said:


> Their market is basically the demographic of this forum eg: old men.


 ..... who are on TwitFace or whatever you call it, certainly ain't me! 😎


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

jaffro said:


> I'm no marketing expert, but considering they already got the attention of us coffee nerds through reviews from people like DaveC, why would they not want to expand to the sorts of people using social media? Otherwise when we all have one their market dries up...
> 
> There are a lot of rich people using insta, I imagine there are some who might thing "that's a kitchen friendly design" and splurge on one despite having no interest in coffee?
> 
> ...


 Me neither but there's a market between us coffee nerds and Instagram isn't there? Number of people (rich enough) with no real interest in coffee but buy a £500 product you have to wait weeks or months to get? I'd think getting to the John Lewis crowd or exposure to a market more likely to buy from them would be better for them.

I get all exposure is good exposure and yes of course this will grow them. But how much and into their best market? Not so sure about that. But what do I know, they have a marketing expert on board I'm sure, they must think this is right for them. And it costs them very little as their fans do all the work for them.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

So what was the "big announcement"?

🤷‍♂️


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

CocoLoco said:


> Me neither but there's a market between us coffee nerds and Instagram isn't there? Number of people (rich enough) with no real interest in coffee but buy a £500 product you have to wait weeks or months to get? I'd think getting to the John Lewis crowd or exposure to a market more likely to buy from them would be better for them.
> 
> I get all exposure is good exposure and yes of course this will grow them. But how much and into their best market? Not so sure about that. But what do I know, they have a marketing expert on board I'm sure, they must think this is right for them. And it costs them very little as their fans do all the work for them.


 Yeah that's a really fair point. The John Lewis or perhaps Lakeland crowd must be a good one to get if you can. I would have thought they'd be aiming for this anyway, maybe it just hasn't got there yet?

Although... I imagine most people who walk into JL for a coffee machine are after something like nespresso or maybe Sage BE... I know they sell Sage DBs too, maybe oracles? But would there be a big market for a 500 quid grinder? Possibly some, but I imagine it's more expensive than the budget of 99% of people who shop for coffee gear at JL (and they wouldn't realise the benefit of investing in a good grinder anyway). You'd get the JL customer service though I suppose, might swing a few people.

All I'm thinking is that there's no downside to having a big following on social media and if they have enough people posting pictures it might get them sales they wouldn't have got otherwise. If it became the next big thing to have in your kitchen they could be onto a winner.


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

jaffro said:


> Yeah that's a really fair point. The John Lewis or perhaps Lakeland crowd must be a good one to get if you can. I would have thought they'd be aiming for this anyway, maybe it just hasn't got there yet?
> 
> Although... I imagine most people who walk into JL for a coffee machine are after something like nespresso or maybe Sage BE... I know they sell Sage DBs too, maybe oracles? But would there be a big market for a 500 quid grinder? Possibly some, but I imagine it's more expensive than the budget of 99% of people who shop for coffee gear at JL (and they wouldn't realise the benefit of investing in a good grinder anyway). You'd get the JL customer service though I suppose, might swing a few people.
> 
> All I'm thinking is that there's no downside to having a big following on social media and if they have enough people posting pictures it might get them sales they wouldn't have got otherwise. If it became the next big thing to have in your kitchen they could be onto a winner.


 To be fair it seems they struggle to keep up with current demand with preorders been taken for months in advance.

they would have to step up manufacturing massively before approaching retail. 
If this publicity drive goes well then there will be lots of pissed off people when they realise they can't actually get hold of one 😕.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Apr1985 said:


> To be fair it seems they struggle to keep up with current demand with preorders been taken for months in advance.
> 
> they would have to step up manufacturing massively before approaching retail.
> If this publicity drive goes well then there will be lots of pissed off people when they realise they can't actually get hold of one 😕.


 Very true!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

jaffro said:


> Yeah that's a really fair point. The John Lewis or perhaps Lakeland crowd must be a good one to get if you can. I would have thought they'd be aiming for this anyway, maybe it just hasn't got there yet?
> 
> Although... I imagine most people who walk into JL for a coffee machine are after something like nespresso or maybe Sage BE... I know they sell Sage DBs too, maybe oracles? But would there be a big market for a 500 quid grinder? Possibly some, but I imagine it's more expensive than the budget of 99% of people who shop for coffee gear at JL (and they wouldn't realise the benefit of investing in a good grinder anyway). You'd get the JL customer service though I suppose, might swing a few people.
> 
> All I'm thinking is that there's no downside to having a big following on social media and if they have enough people posting pictures it might get them sales they wouldn't have got otherwise. If it became the next big thing to have in your kitchen they could be onto a winner.


 John Lewis might well be in their plans. BB have chosen not to stock them atm, but maybe they will in the future, so that's the nerd community sorted. Semi-nerd and definitely non-nerd would go to John Lewis. They do a £200 Sage grinder and often within whatever line there will be a top end expensive option, Niche could be that. You have people buying £2k Oracle Touch's there, but I'm not sure that is relevant, it's more the JL brand that means you want to shop there, rather than the money. Anyone getting into coffee will most likely read about Sage, check out JL and then see the Niche. More expensive = better so I'm not sure you'd need to 'really understand' how much better it is.

'there's no downside to having a big following on social media' - agree with that, it doesn't really hurt them. Some upgraders like me don't like it but it's not like I wouldn't buy one because I didn't like some market stunt.


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

I could do with another niche 😂😂


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

just one would do me, hand grindings getting my tennis elbow


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

CocoLoco said:


> Is it? They are a very small, *ahem*, niche market/product. They have 18.5k followers which is miniscule, if they've done it before then success has been very limited. Their market is basically the demographic of this forum eg: old men. The 'less old men' don't like spamming social media, subjecting their friends to spam, muddying up their profile.
> 
> I get they want to expand, of course they do. Not sure this is the best way to go about it. This sort of thing targets a market/mideset that is much, much younger than the £500 coffee grinder market. Also leaves a bad taste in mouth of people like me looking to maybe upgrade to them. In fact, upgraders, those looking at £1500 'packages', those coming from Gaggias and Sages should be their primary target market.


 It's the fastest and cheapest way of expanding a brand's reach. You just have to look at the interactions a post gets in terms of people being tagged in it, photos being shared, and drawing people into the product. They don't have to spend money on targeted advertising, they don't have to send out test units for reviews etc, you just offer something free and all of a sudden you've thousands of people sharing your product to their followers.

Personally would disagree with your assessment of their market because I don't think it's a fair reflection outside of this forum. There's a hell of a lot more movement in younger generations in the coffee scene, particularly now with the current situation (a hell of a lot of my mates have invested in machines and grinders since we're going to be WFH full time for the rest of the year at least). And if you look at some of their tagged posts on Instagram, it's in the same vein of the Linea Mini in a way, plenty of people clamouring over them due to the design/aesthetics.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

It's lazy, un-targeted and indiscriminate marketing which ultimately only serves to devalue the channel as people getting tag spammed ultimately start unfollowing the sources. There's no attempt to validate responses and in any way qualify the audience. A smarter approach might be 'Follow us and share/add this to your story for a chance to win. Tag a friend and for each one who follows/shares you'll get another chance to win'. They get meaningful and enduring engagements that are usable for future initiatives and mitigate some of the negative outcomes by encouraging the initial audience to be more selective in their propagation.

Without some specific market data and derived insight none of us can know the nature or size of their addressable audience and any effort to assert understanding of same without it is, while mildly entertaining, daft.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Squidgyblack said:


> It's the fastest and cheapest way of expanding a brand's reach. You just have to look at the interactions a post gets in terms of people being tagged in it, photos being shared, and drawing people into the product. They don't have to spend money on targeted advertising, they don't have to send out test units for reviews etc, you just offer something free and all of a sudden you've thousands of people sharing your product to their followers.
> 
> Personally would disagree with your assessment of their market because I don't think it's a fair reflection outside of this forum. There's a hell of a lot more movement in younger generations in the coffee scene, particularly now with the current situation (a hell of a lot of my mates have invested in machines and grinders since we're going to be WFH full time for the rest of the year at least). And if you look at some of their tagged posts on Instagram, it's in the same vein of the Linea Mini in a way, plenty of people clamouring over them due to the design/aesthetics.


 Completely agree with the first part, definitely cheap and effective advertising.

I guess that must result in sales so it's done it's job. Volume...don't know. New WFH crowd...maybe there's more than I thought of first timers willing to do £1k+ as their first foray (Niche and say a Bambino and accessories, something like that is the baseline, these lot aren't modding old Gaggias).

They have obviously thought about it and know better than me. And no reason they can't do it all - Insta that helps things out now, ramp up and get into John Lewis in 2021. Imagine they want to hit as many avenues as possible.


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Skizz said:


> It's lazy, un-targeted and indiscriminate marketing which ultimately only serves to devalue the channel as people getting tag spammed ultimately start unfollowing the sources. There's no attempt to validate responses and in any way qualify the audience. A smarter approach might be 'Follow us and share/add this to your story for a chance to win. Tag a friend and for each one who follows/shares you'll get another chance to win'. They get meaningful and enduring engagements that are usable for future initiatives and mitigate some of the negative outcomes by encouraging the initial audience to be more selective in their propagation.
> 
> Without some specific market data and derived insight none of us can know the nature or size of their addressable audience and any effort to assert understanding of same without it is, while mildly entertaining, daft.


 That's pretty much exactly what they've done though? Follow their account, share the post and for each tag in the comments it counts as an additional entry.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Squidgyblack said:


> That's pretty much exactly what they've done though? Follow their account, share the post and for each tag in the comments it counts as an additional entry.


 You're right, fair point, didn't read all the way through as have a fundamental dislike of this approach to social marketing as being the antithesis of good permission based activity. I'll add to my previous post then and say that their promotion should actively encourage people to only tag those who are likely to be interested in coffee, rather than a 'the more you tag the more you get' approach, which still largely serves to incentivise social spamming.


----------



## SDM (Apr 1, 2020)

One way you could fight back against these social spamming campaigns:

Enter by tagging the accounts of a bunch of other companies who run social spamming campaigns. If they are going to encourage spamming, they can be the ones to deal with having feeds full of spam. One person doing it wouldn't have much effect but if everyone did it and made it clear in their tagged post why they were doing it, I expect we would soon see the end of such lazy marketing.

I've never bothered as I rarely engage in social media but if I had too much time on my hands and was feeling slightly mischievous, this is what I would do.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Apr1985 said:


> One of you cool kids will have to fill me in. I am not on "the gram" 😀


 Me neither....


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

is kinda short sighted given that most the people who buy them aint on social media

but ive friended, shared, and double liked as i want to win one lol


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Not on it either and wont ever be. Feel a bit discriminated that they feel that this is the only way for them to get more people interested. Plenty of other ways that dont cost.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

DavecUK said:


> I buy sausages and peel the skin off before frying.


 Ever tried Lorne sausage?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

CocoLoco said:


> BB have chosen not to stock them atm, but maybe they will in the future,


 How do you know that? The Niche model has always been to sell direct, other than those made under licence in Asia


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> How do you know that? The Niche model has always been to sell direct, other than those made under licence in Asia


 Has it? They told me they chose not to.


----------



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

By the very nature of this thread blowing up today with niche chat, haven't they proven that it works?!

Also us younger folks do buy niches (I'm in my early 30's).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heirborn (Apr 3, 2020)

Indeed, I'm 32!


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm 25 and have ordered one but don't let the old lads know or they'll get annoyed! 😬

All in jest of course.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

Akp said:


> By the very nature of this thread blowing up today with niche chat, haven't they proven that it works?!


 No, not at all. We're as qualified an audience as it's possible to be in the context of coffee making equipment. Awareness and intent are very different things and conflating the two is a good way to blow your marketing wad without generating any actual leads, let alone sales.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

No offence to the forum but the active user base on here is minute compared to what Instagram can reach.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> How do you know that? The Niche model has always been to sell direct, other than those made under licence in Asia


 Well said David, people do spout some real bollocks as fact.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

-Mac said:


> Ever tried Lorne sausage?


 I know what it is but no, haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Squidgyblack said:


> I'm 25 and have ordered one but don't let the old lads know or they'll get annoyed! 😬
> 
> All in jest of course.


 shhh


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Well said David, people do spout some real bollocks as fact.


 Take it up with BB, just saying what they told me.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

CocoLoco said:


> Has it? They told me they chose not to.


 Trust me, they had no choice in the matter......


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Stanic said:


> shhh


 I'm 28 😂


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> I'm 28 😂


 And that's why your on Instagram 😁


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

dfk41 said:


> Trust me, they had no choice in the matter......


 Sounds like there's some 'behind the scenes' issue with some people here, Niche and BB.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm on insta as well and I've got 20 on Joe


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

I'm on insta and so's my wife!


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Apr1985 said:


> And that's why your on Instagram 😁


 I'm on insta mainly for work related but yeah see what you mean


----------



## Akp (May 2, 2020)

Thought I would post this just out of interest. Wish there was one for niche owners









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Joe shorrock said:


> I'm on insta mainly for work related but yeah see what you mean


 I didn't really have a point just being facetious 😀
Im 35 and a professional computer nerd but never really got on the social media bandwagon.
This forum has my phone bleeping enough 😁


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm on there, living my best life, being the star of my own life's photo gallery, etc. And yet, I still feel so unfulfilled. Maybe I need a TickTock account to fill the void? 🙄


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

you just need to search the right content (°)(°)

Thats the main reason for all those platforms 😂


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

This went well.


----------



## Apr1985 (Apr 18, 2020)

Poor Niche 😀


----------

